# lump on Bearded Dragons back Help!



## fireland7000 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just got my sisters Bearded Dragon and noticed it has a lump on it's back. He has lots of crickets calcium powder in his water but has not been getting any UVB light until I had him. He can walk fine and is running about his viv like normal. I would just like to know what it is.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

fireland7000 said:


> I just got my sisters Bearded Dragon and noticed it has a lump on it's back. He has lots of crickets calcium powder in his water but has not been getting any UVB light until I had him. He can walk fine and is running about his viv like normal. I would just like to know what it is.


By the sounds of it, its probably metabolic bone disease (MBD). I may be completely wrong, but calcium power is only really effective if you dust the crickets with it, as beardies don't often drink water. 

Have you also been gut loading the crickets? (That is are you feeding the crickets veggies and things so they are more nutritional for the beardie)

If you've got UVB now thats defiantly good, as lack of that can lead to MBD as well!

I hope this helps!

EDIT: Also if you could upload a picture of lump, some experienced keepers may be able to help out more!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Most likely MBD.
Is the lump solid or soft? Is he showing any limb puffiness or underbites?


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

It could be anything.

Get it checked out by a vet.

EDIT: Just read he had no UV lighting so MBD is likely, but still take him to the vets


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

as no uvb has been required im going to guess its MBD, although as above it could be anything, i would take him to the vets and see how far gone he is, as there is a lump i don't think a calcium jab is going to reverse it  Still, a vet would know more and can offer treatment, really needs a vet though.


----------

